# To Myself from Myself with all My love



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles. 
No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Good for you!!!! We all need to treat ourselves every now and again xx


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worthed!


You are talking me into those "stilletto" needles I've been pining for...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Exactly !!! I hope to get to that sale b4 it goes off,, gotta get paid first,,lol


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

you go girl, now you need to knit ssomething special for you Happy knitting Linda


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Way to go. Enjoy your great purchase and make something for you.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

You got it. C'est la vie. :-D


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

That is nice


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, love your attitude. I just bought myself a much wanted ipad and now I will think of it as a gift "to myself from myself with love" and no longer feel guilty over the cost.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Good for you! We all need to do something like that once in a while. Besides, who else knows just what tools we want. :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> you go girl, now you need to knit ssomething special for you Happy knitting Linda


Nice sweater. I will try to knit something for me. I have so many projects I want to do as gifts for others.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


I like your attitude! Yes, you are worth it!


----------



## lmiller1978 (Feb 14, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!!!...alot of times as life is so hectic, we forget to appreciate our own worth....a little gift to ourselves once in a while is a way to remember that we are all great in some little way =)


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

My addi turbo lace needles arrived this weekend, have heard so much about them I too thought I'd treat myself- can't wait to try them out after years of using long straight metal needles!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Good on you,enjoy.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

I have ALWAYS used the saying....To:ME From:ME 
Because I Love ME  Works when ya want a dozen Roses too...


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great!!! and good on you for doing it. xx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

jadancey said:


> Yeah, love your attitude. I just bought myself a much wanted ipad and now I will think of it as a gift "to myself from myself with love" and no longer feel guilty over the cost.


I agree. I too would love an ipad, so maybe I should buy it for myself for Mother's Day and an early birthday present combined - most likely the only present I will get anyway. xx


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Leonora said:


> I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.


I'm following in your footsteps Leonora.  After 36 years of marriage, my divorce was final this past Dec. So now, I splurge and buy special presents of knitting tools/yarn for myself...birthday, Christmas, Mother's Day treats to someone special ~ me! ;-)


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for you! I bought the addi lace in with the longer tips and I love them. Those are now my go-to needles!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Great attitude, you go girl.!!!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

WTG girl


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


You tell them girl! We are all happy to receive treats.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Good for you, you deserve your * t o o l s*.

My DH convinced me it is important to have the proper tool for the job. He is a 'retired' mechanic, whose hobby _allows_ him to _play_ seven days a week for six months a year. When it comes to knitting I have no problem buying what I need. Ipods, well I have to find a need for that tool. Any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You certainly are worth it and More!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Good for you. Enjoy....


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, spoil yourself rotten. I am glad you are treating yourself. You are so worth it! ;0)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Go for it!
Sue


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Wow, love the Jaywalking Sweater!!!


----------



## trishb (May 28, 2011)

I received some money last Christmas from my mother-in-law - yes, we get on very well. With this money I bought some Denise interchangeable knitting needles so satisfies the "from myself to myself". My MIL is also a knitter although only knits sweaters for charity. She was very honored that I bought something for my knitting and did not fritter it away. Just a point - I hardy ever make anything for myself, just for other people!


----------



## Amylynn1345 (Oct 16, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Good for you, you deserve your * t o o l s*.
> 
> My DH convinced me it is important to have the proper tool for the job. He is a 'retired' mechanic, whose hobby _allows_ him to _play_ seven days a week for six months a year. When it comes to knitting I have no problem buying what I need. Ipods, well I have to find a need for that tool. Any suggestions? :lol:


I have a suggestion......I have an IPad and I download all my patterns on it. Saves me from having to print them all out! Now I just carry that around. And I even download them into my IPhone! So convenient when you go to the LYS........you have your pattern with you so you can get what you need!


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

hey, good for you! enjoy and happy knitting. it's an investment in a hobby that brings you great joy!


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

You go, girl !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lyndyloo (Sep 23, 2011)

hahaaa know
the feeling , if you wait around for someon to give you something you want you will be left waiting,, I say go for it & enjoy


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

AMEN !


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

AMEN !


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Good for you, because you DO derserve it!!! WTG!!!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Amen, Sister!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

HOORAH!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

What a wonderful give to self. I just bought my first Addi circular needles and think I am knitting in heaven, also like my Hiya, Hiya. Would live to buy a pair of the multi-colored ones from Knit Picks. 

Happy Knitting!!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

We all need to treat ourselves once in a while. Way to go. I love my stilletto needles and the points are just wonderful. Happy knitting with your new toys.


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to go to craft shows and feel really guilty about the amount I spent on craft materials, then I 'd go to work on Monday and hear my coleagues had spent at least as much on alcohol. They had bad heads, I had enough projects to keep me happy for weeks.


----------



## tesshoffman (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Jaywalking sweater - gorgeous, but what does the name mean?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Good for you, Mamiepooh. taking care of self is the greatest gift.

Lrushefsky, love the jaywalking sweater.


----------



## Betsy Schroer (Apr 28, 2011)

You will love your Addi lace turbos! P.S. I'm a "Mamie" too!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have almost finished a well deserved cardigan for myself- the previous 8 were for others.....!


trishb said:


> I received some money last Christmas from my mother-in-law - yes, we get on very well. With this money I bought some Denise interchangeable knitting needles so satisfies the "from myself to myself". My MIL is also a knitter although only knits sweaters for charity. She was very honored that I bought something for my knitting and did not fritter it away. Just a point - I hardy ever make anything for myself, just for other people!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Love it 


handyandrea said:


> I used to go to craft shows and feel really guilty about the amount I spent on craft materials, then I 'd go to work on Monday and hear my coleagues had spent at least as much on alcohol. They had bad heads, I had enough projects to keep me happy for weeks.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

..Ummm... 40" circulars for socks??? I thought you needed really short circulars for socks.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Good girl... A person can not begin to love other fully until they show love to themselves. Fabulous


----------



## mamatubs (Feb 9, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


good for you. My addi turbo lace longs were a birthday present to myself. The joins are so smooth. I just love them. I have already finished a lacey scarf and am trying to build up the courage to make the Ashton shawl (gulp). I am terrified. I know you will enjoy your gift to yourself. Brenda


----------



## mizellie (Aug 15, 2011)

Did the same thing and also bought an Ipad , I'm worth it and we are helping the economy! Never saw a hearse towing a trailer, (you can't take it with you) You go girl!!


----------



## Janet Garnett (Apr 27, 2012)

Knitpicks has the best prices on needles. They have their own brand of the ones like Addi. I have all their interchangeable sets. You can buy extra tips in your favorite sizes.


----------



## patsyruth (May 18, 2011)

Love it, love it love it. You are a great example for all of us. May those needles that are just for you make lots of lovely items for yourself and others.



mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


----------



## Janet Garnett (Apr 27, 2012)

Try the Magic Loop. It is neat!


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Go for it , where would you be without treating your self
I am apt to do that occasionally :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

You go girl. Love it!


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

Tell me about stiletto needles & where are they on sale?


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

YEAHHHH for you...hugs


----------



## SueGu (Jun 21, 2011)

Pushed me into buying an ipad and new cell phone sooner than later. Have been thinking and thinking about it with all kinds of excuses - none now. I also always buy me a birthday present since it is Dec. 20th and sometimes I get lost in the shuffle (never by my deceased husband) so this will be a half birthday present.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think that is great. There is nothing like having great tools to do the job. I hope you will knit something very special for yourself. Enjoy


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

You go girl! We must keep ourselves happy once in a while and we are so deserving


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Yes! You are so worth it. That's just how I felt when I got mine! I love them. You will love the Addis too! That's how much I love Me!
Beverly


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I love your thoughts..I need to get some circulars that are longer maybe that will be my next purchase for myself.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes you are worth it! I hope you enjoy using your treat.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Cheers to you. I have both and I love both. I am finishing my first pair of socks and I think I could get hooked on socks.

Dorothy
Old Knit


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> you go girl, now you need to knit ssomething special for you Happy knitting Linda


 Linda LOVE your jaywalking/poncho? sweater. Has enterlac! love it....very pretty!!
Happy Knitting to you!
Joan


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

My DH,
Always asks me what he got me for "holidays". Or I tell him what he got me.(just in case nosy SIL asks) For Mothers Day one year it was 4yds of garden shread dirt ($120) loved it! (he was a little shocked when he found out how much HE spent for dirt :lol Also I usually don't wait for holidays to get me something.
I always get exactly what I want, right size, color, amount, "stuff". I am never disappointed. He is always happy and me too!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


I bought the harmony and love them. I bought the addi lace and was shocked how short those needles were. I couldn't knit with them. I saw recently that they were making the lace needles in a longer version now because some people coldn't use them. No where in the description did it mention the length of the needles when I bought them at Xmas. So I sent them back


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

You so deserve it.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Hear ye, hear ye sister!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes you are worth it.....


----------



## Mimi Cora (Feb 20, 2011)

Good for you..I was in Oregon last week and purchased a set of Addi 5" Lace Needles ..no sales tax..so it was like they were on sale!!!! gotta love it...


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulation on your purchase! You will never be sorry that you bought equipment that will serve you well and comfortably. My only regret about buying good needles is that I didn't do it years ago. But then in 1958 I was at the mercy of what was available in my rural area...but as I progressed with my knitting, I did see the value of making the investment in better tools and over time the less desireables are (still) being replaced.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Indeed you are worth it! Congratulations!

Those Harmony woods are just sexy!

I gifted my own self with a set of Addis and have never looked back!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonderful! You are worth it, and you do deserve it!


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Love that philosophy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

You are my hero!!!
I try to do something nice for ME, too.
I am on the edge of buying some nicer needles.

I truly hope you enjoy them. 
Happy Knitting,
Linda


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I got my stiletto, from Signature Needles. Both the straight and circular in the sizes I use the most. I am very pleased with them and the cords never get curled up and the joins are smooth. They are a little slick for fine lace, but you can adjust to that by being careful.Just love them.


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Way to go, I absolutely agree!


----------



## Darlene June (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for you! I don't think we do enough for ourselves.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic, you deserve it!!! Enjoy.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I used to have a problem with buying for myself, but not any more. Well, I have a stash of "mad money" and dig into that occasionally. Always fun to buy online and get a package. Will have to be a little more careful now that I am not working. It always makes me feel so special to buy for ME!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

It must be in the air. I purchased some new needles from Knit Picks this weekend. So tired of fighting my Boye stiff cables.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Leonora said:


> I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.


Leonora: Congratulations on getting yourself out of what was probably an untenable situation. I hope you're still enjoying your solitude of 17 years as much as I've savored my 10.

In the 1960s I was a young wife to a husband who was just congenitally unable to give to others. I decided rather than get my panties in a knot I would gift myself. He was (is) a physician and good earner, but never home.

This was decades ago but two of my most cherished possessions today are a set of unique coffee spoons from a chi-chi high-end San Francisco shop -- a Valentine's gift I still use every day, and a one-of-a-kind carnelian and pearl ring, signed by the artist, "Broome", that I bought myself for Mother's Day in Berkeley when my 2nd baby was 5 months old ($60 was a lot of money in 1969). Enjoyed these so much there was no space for being upset about DH. ("Living well is the best revenge"?)

I wore the ring a long time. Over the years it became too small and the pearl got scarred. A few months ago I unearthed it, had it resized and a the pearl replaced, and am deriving the same joy from it all over again, plus the memories of my babies' childhoods.

The repair jeweler said "You don't see many of these 1960's designs any more," and loved working on it because it was so unusual. This made it all the sweeter and more fun.

Someday this ring will belong to that baby girl who is now 41 (she already wears my wedding ring, as her husband wears his father's -- they elected to honor the love in their parents' relationships rather than the dissolutions), and then, I hope, her now 10 mo/old baby girl -- the 4th in a lineage of females with the middle name Margaret.

Giving presents to others is great joy, especially if the recipient appreciates it (which, as we know, we can't count on!), but satisfaction and benefit to everyone involved is guaranteed when we thoughtfully and generously give presents to ourselves.

I often quote flight attendants, who instruct us to "put on your own oxygen mask before assisting others!"

Many women are conditioned to take care of others exclusively, but we're not much good to anyone if we're "oxygen-deprived" -- comatose, miserable, or damaged from lack of self-care.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


We sure are!


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

sometime we know what we really want!


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes we do deserve to reward ourselves every now and then. Just go for it and I pray you will get much pleasure from you purchases.


----------



## luvsmymets (May 21, 2011)

Just ordered the Harmony from Knitpicks while still on sale. I'm just an advanced beginner, haven't progressed beyond scarves and afghans, although I did do the baby surprise sweater with guidance in a knitting class. I almost feel guilty buying these needles, I feel like they are too good for a novice like me. But, I can't wait to get them. Maybe they'll have some magic in them and I'll be knitting like a pro in no time!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


ABSOLUTELY! You will love your new needles....my husband bought me mine for my birthday last year. I just received a pair of Addi's in a swap package (lucky me!) and cannot wait to try them.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Good for you. That is so wonderful. I have every knitting needle sold and cannot justify spending the money, but I sure wish I could drop some hints to my family....wish they read this.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Good for you!! I love my Harmony needle set!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Does NOT have to be Mothers Day to buy something for yourself that is Well-Deserved.

You are a one of a kind good you!

Fisherwoman


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I love your avitar...would like to get the pattern...where did you find that hat pattern?

Eileen


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Leonora said:


> I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.


Good for you!!! Way to go!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

We don't treat ourselves enough !!!! Ann


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Paulette-You go girl!!!


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


What size circular are you getting for sock knitting? 
That's my next knitting challenge but I'm not sure what size to get?


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I just did the same thing, why wait?


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

yes you are! Good for you! I love your attitude!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

wish I were in a situation to do all myself. I'm worth it also, but my pocket book doesn't match my desire. I looked at them and they are gorgeous. I would so love to own all that myself. Please keep us updated here with how you are doing with those great needles. Congratulations and hope you have tons of days of fun using them. 

Hugs to you and yours


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

probably size three in the 40 inch circular would work for most any sock you would want to make. I use a 2 or a 3 most times, and sometimes a size 1


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

probably size three in the 40 inch circular would work for most any sock you would want to make. I use a 2 or a 3 most times, and sometimes a size 1


----------



## cindyblue (Feb 5, 2012)

Dowager said:


> ..Ummm... 40" circulars for socks??? I thought you needed really short circulars for socks.


For Magic Loop you need 40 inch. Works great!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL..you go woman.
If we do not love ourselves...how will others love us?



mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


----------



## kirasgram (Mar 27, 2012)

yep you sure are worth it ..I do the same and treat myself on occasion to things I would ordinarily not buy..
so enjoy your gift of love to yourself


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes you certainly are worth them; enjoy.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Good for you, Paulette.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Good for you! That's the spirit we all need


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to hear you are spending on yourself, guilt free. 
Karen


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

pocono.carol said:


> Good for you, you deserve your * t o o l s*.
> 
> My DH convinced me it is important to have the proper tool for the job. He is a 'retired' mechanic, whose hobby _allows_ him to _play_ seven days a week for six months a year. When it comes to knitting I have no problem buying what I need. Ipods, well I have to find a need for that tool. Any suggestions? :lol:


Of course you need it! What better way to sit in a relaxing chair to find patterns and shop for yarn and needles? And send messages here? :thumbup:


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

YES YES treat yourself.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

You are sooooooooooooooo worth this set. You are on lyour way now!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Good for you, I need to do the same thing, but too much guilty feeling...was giving hints to my children to give me Harmony Interchangeable needles on Mother's Day, but I have heard that my Daughter in law is taking me to the spa... If I don't get it, then I will do the same, you are right, we are worth it. I will gift myself with all my love, lol.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Those who knit, crochet or quilt are some of the most generous people I know. To create something beautiful requires the right tool. You deserve to treat yourslelf. I just bet that you give away most all the things you make and never make anything for yourself. So you go girlfriend.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh course you are worth it, good on you.


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

You go Girl! I love that attitude.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I like that .We all should do that .
Marie50


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes you are you go girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YEAH for you.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


I love your way of thinking. Yes, you ARE worth it and you deserve giving yourself something special. We all need to do that more often.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

joanieo said:


> You go Girl! I love that attitude.


You said it for me. Boy if we don't get what we really want it gets spent on other things. I'm not even going in stores right now, trying to make sure when I buy something it is what I need and not just frittering away my money. Now knitting needles are something that are worth saving for. So happy for you and so glad we are all learning to value ourselves. Of course now I need new needles to knit what I get in my mystery box. That was my one slip. I just got too tempted after the good review it got.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

You deserve them, Keep knitting.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

mamiepooh:

Yes, you are! Your work is beautiful, and I feel that a true knitter should have every tool needed in his/her craft! I have all sorts of needles (straight,double pointed & circular) ranging from size 0 to size 50. Let someone tell me that I don't need what I have, and they are looking for a fight!


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Good for you!! I always say who knows what you want better than you!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

You Rock! there are other vices that are hundred times worse


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hip Hip Hooray! Couldn't happen to an nicer person! You will absolutely love the Harmony needles!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

luvsmymets said:


> Just ordered the Harmony from Knitpicks while still on sale. I'm just an advanced beginner, haven't progressed beyond scarves and afghans, although I did do the baby surprise sweater with guidance in a knitting class. I almost feel guilty buying these needles, I feel like they are too good for a novice like me. But, I can't wait to get them. Maybe they'll have some magic in them and I'll be knitting like a pro in no time!


I personally feel that .... My Addi's have Improved my Knitting....


----------



## Ann N Fl (Nov 25, 2011)

Good for you girl. I totally agree and have started buying things for me because I appreciate all the hard work that it took to earn the money to buy it. I am still putting in 40+ at an age where most of my former class mates have long since retired.


----------



## Eileen E (Jan 2, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I like your attitude!! We all need to love ourselves a little more and to let go of the guilt when we allow ourselves to come first in our lives once in awhile. I'm proud of you.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Good for you we all deserve something for ourselves once in awhile


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater..so unusual. :thumbup:


----------



## mollyb (Mar 29, 2012)

I note that you bought a 40" circular needle for sox. Isn't that bit long? I use the 16" and they work fine. A big howdy from Texas.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Good on you. Knitting will be so much more of a pleasure now.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Absolutely you are worth it. Excellent choices!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you on that one. Since I left my ex-husband more than 17 years ago, every year I buy myself a mother's day/a birthday and Christmas present, to me from me.
> ...


Miss MaryMargaret , your last sentence is profound and SOOOO true!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

JoanH said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


There is much wisdom in what you say MaryMargaret. It's impossible for an empty vessel to give. Love your neighbour as yourself. Give to your self what you need so you can give to others; the giving will flow from a full heart. Wonderful to hear about your DD & SIL wearing their parent's ring. You must have been "all fahklempt" with joy. Kudos to you for your positive attitude. What a role model you are. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dowager said:


> ..Ummm... 40" circulars for socks??? I thought you needed really short circulars for socks.


Perfect for the "magic loop" technic for knit one or two socks at the time.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

oldnit said:


> Cheers to you. I have both and I love both. I am finishing my first pair of socks and I think I could get hooked on socks.
> 
> Dorothy
> Old Knit


Knitting socks is very very addictive and I love it !


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> It must be in the air. I purchased some new needles from Knit Picks this weekend. So tired of fighting my Boye stiff cables.


Good for you too !


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes you are & good for you!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ladies, thank you for your nice comments. 
Reading your posts every day taught me so much. The more I try new things, the more I feel included in the friendship circle of Knitting Paradise Ladies. Happy knitting !


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes you are! We all deserve a little something just for ourselves, but I am sure it won't be long before you are putting them to good use for someone other than yourself.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have toyed with the thought of investing in the Addi lace needles. hope you enjoy yours and would value your opinion of them. Do you knit a lot of lace?


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


Mamiepooh, thanks for the inspiration. I realized Mother's Day is coming up, and, as someone pointed out, those gorgeous Harmony needles are on sale, and I ordered myself a set!


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I just did the exact same thing, I ordered the complete set of Harmony circular needles as well. I can hardly wait until they arrive.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely! We are all "worth it"! Every year I go to Stitches West and buy myself a "just because" gift. This year it was 5 lovely skeins of Noro Silk Garden. My shrug is nearly done!



mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


And so are the needles..... You are going to love them.... I'm thinking of getting some of those Chiagoo needles with the red cables and a pair of square as my next *me* purchases....


----------



## Glenco (Sep 2, 2011)

Iv just ordered my long tip addi lace interchangeable circulars . After 12 months of reading about them on this forum it has taken me this long to decide which ones to buy. Being in Australia and where i live . i was limited with going to a shop and trying as you can in the US and England. But i was able to purchase single circular and loved it . so here's hoping they are as good . And it was a treat to me from me because, I CAN . Thanks for all your advise


----------



## michelleanne (Mar 10, 2012)

Brilliant, well done.

Life is short, if we feel good about ourselves, it flows on to others. So treats to oneself are almost compulsory in "the wheel of life".

Enjoy

Best wishes
Michelle


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely are you worth it!!!!
Actually, I think we ALL are worth it!!! So go ahead girls - give yourself a treat!!!


mamiepooh said:


> I just ordered Harmony interchangeable needles + a set of Harmony fixed circular 40" for socks.
> Next on my "To Myself from Myself with all My love" list : Addi-turbo Lace needles.
> No guilt, no regret... I'm worth it!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I like this practice. Perhaps I will start treating myself to gifts on special days. Mother's day is coming so My purchases at the Sheep and Wool festival will be my mother's day gift.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Amylynn1345

Thank you for sharing your experience with knitting patterns on I Pad and that it works well for you, I had been wondering.

When, inspired by Mamiepooh, I ordered Harmony needles for myself for Mother's Day, I also went to Amazon and bought "Principles of Knitting" for my Kindle Fire for $19. Seems like such a good alternative medium for what people describe as an enormous heavy book! Searchable, too, I hope!

Making myself happy happy happy going into Mother's Day, no matter what anyone else may or may not do for me -- PRICELESS!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you!!!! We all need to do for ourselves at times and love ourselves - because - yes, we are worth it!!! :-D


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Did the same thing myself right before Easter. Love the Harmony woods by Knitpicks. When I tighten the interchangeables with the hook I don't have any unwinding problems. Waiting for the lantern moon needle holder now.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

Dowager said:


> ..Ummm... 40" circulars for socks??? I thought you needed really short circulars for socks.


She probably uses the magic loop method which requires extra long needles. :wink:


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Howdy Texas!
Regarding circular needles.....Size does not always matter.....e.g. I used to do my socks, one at a time, on 16 inch circulars until I took a class where I learned to knit two socks at the same time on a 40 inch circular needle. Yahoo! It's just fabulous to watch the pair evolve one round at a time. I've met a lot of people who are curious about this method. Take a "two at a time" class. I think you'll enjoy it!



mollyb said:


> I note that you bought a 40" circular needle for sox. Isn't that bit long? I use the 16" and they work fine. A big howdy from Texas.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Good for you, you deserve your * t o o l s*.
> 
> My DH convinced me it is important to have the proper tool for the job. He is a 'retired' mechanic, whose hobby _allows_ him to _play_ seven days a week for six months a year. When it comes to knitting I have no problem buying what I need. Ipods, well I have to find a need for that tool. Any suggestions? :lol:


U kin STORE the pattern U R working on without having to tote all that paper around. 
& then there's those patterns/stuff to buy/wish lists/yak with pals, etc., The list grows longer every day.....ROFL


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Good for you!! We all need good needles!


----------



## Julie Trammellyne (Dec 24, 2011)

Good for you. As you use them, please post your likes for them. I too have thought about gifting myself with a set. I will look forward to hearing your opinion of these.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, I certainly can do that. I'm patiently waiting for the postman.....


----------



## BellaC. (Jul 31, 2011)

Good for you, you owe it to yourself . And not a bit guilty for it. Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy. Best to you.Bella C.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I just received a notification from Knit Picks that my package has been processed by Canadian Customs in Ontario ready to be delivered to me on the 7 or 8 of May ... yeepee !


----------

